# [SOLVED] Problema audio Pinnacle PCTV Stereo (saa7134)

## caio

Ciao a tutti,

mi trovo costretto a richiede l'aiuto di qualcuno per risolvere questo problema, che mi sta tediando ormai da troppo tempo e a cui non riesco a trovare rimedio.

La parte video della scheda TV funziona correttamente, e lo ha sempre fatto, l'immagine si vede benissimo, solo che l'audio si sente da un po di tempo moooolto disturbato, è un continuo gracchiare fastidiosissimo. LA scheda ha un cavetto che riporta l'uscita audio nell'ingresso di una scheda audio a piacere.

Inutile dire che ho provato di tutto:

siccome uso Alsa, ho provato ad usare i driver esterni, o quelli del kernel, ed entrambe le soluzioni con kernel diversi, ed ho sempre lo stesso problema.

Ovviamente il sistema audio funziona alla perfezione con tutto il resto.

Ci sono parecchie cose strane che mi rendono il suo funzionamento a dir poco occulto:

-l'audio della scheda funzionava fino a qualche tempo fa (1 mesetto) perfettamente, con lo stesso kernel e gli stessi driver audio con cui ora da problemi.

-Avviando la scheda con kernel recente (2.6.16-r9) l'audio è totalmente inascoltabile, si sentono quasi solo suoni disturbati.

-Il problema dipende dall'ingresso dell'audio, perchè se "muto" la "LINE IN" da alsamixer i disturbi (e ovviamente il suono proveniente dalla scheda) scompaiono.

-Con kernel più vecchio invece, (2.6.14-r2) l'audio è sì disturbato, ma molto meno, si può capire cosa viene detto nei programmi.

-Con lo stesso kernel (vecchio) il disturbo cambia a seconda dell'applicazione utilizzata, addirittura quando RSIBreak entra a bloccarmi l'input il disturbo sembra scomparire del tutto.

Ho provato anche a caricare e ricaricare i moduli (tuner, tda9887, saa7134) fino a consumarli, utilizzando credo tutte le combinazioni di parametri matematicamente utilizzabili (soluzioni presenti in rete comprese).

Se può servire ad aiutarmi qui ci sono i moduli attualmente caricati sul mio sistema.

Qui invece c'è un problema (poi risolto) che avevo avuto sempre con questa scheda ma quello riguarda il fatto che non riuscivo più a cambiare canale con kernel superiori alla versione con cui ora l'audio funziona alla meno peggio.

----------

## IlGab

Non so se possa aiutare ma ho visto che nei tuoi moduli non compare saa7134_alsa

```

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA:

This is a video4linux driver for direct (DMA) audio in

Philips SAA713x based TV cards using ALSA
```

Poi carichi il modulo saa7134 con l'opzione alsa=1

----------

## caio

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Non so se possa aiutare ma ho visto che nei tuoi moduli non compare saa7134_alsa
> 
> ```
> 
> CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA:
> ...

 

eh avevo gia controllato ma nei kernel recenti quel modulo non esiste più, era stato introdotto per qualche versione ma ora sembra l'abbiano tolto   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IlGab

Uso il 2.6.16.19 e continua a esserci

```
Depends on: VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_SAA7134 && SND
```

----------

## caio

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Uso il 2.6.16.19 e continua a esserci
> 
> ```
> Depends on: VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_SAA7134 && SND
> ```
> ...

 

io nel mio kernel la voce del modulo alsa per saa7134 non ce l'ho, come mai?!

(anche abilitando la parte SND che attualmente era disabled non lo trovo, come si chiama o dove si trova?)

```
painkiller ~ # cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r9/.config | grep SAA7134

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

```

----------

## IlGab

Uaz, c'è stata una modifica e non trovavo più nemmeno Philips SAA7134.

Con la versione che ho io l' I2C per l'utilizzo dell'infrared lo selezionava automaticamente, con i gentoo-sources sembra che devi farlo tu a mano per poter abilitare Philips SAA7134 altrimenti nemmeno lo vedi.

Allora 

```

<M> Philips SAA7134 support                                                                                 

<M>   Philips SAA7134 DMA audio support 
```

Il primo dipende da

```
Symbol: VIDEO_SAA7134 [=m]

Prompt: Philips SAA7134 support

   Defined at drivers/media/video/saa7134/Kconfig:1

   Depends on: VIDEO_DEV && PCI && I2C

  Location:

     -> Device Drivers

       -> Multimedia devices

         -> Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV [=m]) 

           -> Video For Linux

   Selects: VIDEO_BUF && VIDEO_IR && VIDEO_TUNER && CRC32
```

Il secondo 

```

Symbol: VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA [=m]

 Prompt: Philips SAA7134 DMA audio support

   Defined at drivers/media/video/saa7134/Kconfig:15

   Depends on: VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_SAA7134 && SND

   Location:

     -> Device Drivers

       -> Multimedia devices

         -> Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV [=m])

           -> Video For Linux

             -> Philips SAA7134 support (VIDEO_SAA7134 [=m])

   Selects: SND_PCM
```

Se ti stai portando dietro un .config da qualche release precendente magari ti conviene farti un bel make mrproper e rifarti la conf da zero

----------

## caio

caspita non riuscivo più a trovarlo sto modulo, mi è comparso solo dopo aver attivato alsa (che avevo disabilitato per usare i driver esterni).

A breve proverò sperando funzioni come si deve...

Grazie molte intanto   :Smile: 

----------

## caio

niente da fare, ricompilato il kernel, caricato il modulo saa7134_alsa, saa7134 con alsa=1, ma sento ancora quel ca*** di fruscio di fondo che rende la scheda inutilizzabile.

Nessuno ha avuto problemi simili?

----------

## caio

Grazie alla nuova versione di tvtime (tvtime-1.0.2 ) che permette di scegliere i diversi standard audio il problema è attualmente risolto   :Smile: 

----------

